# desert dweller



## lindylu (May 7, 2006)

* hi everyone,i am a new kid on the block...this is a great site, i have learned so many things already. i have 2 cats, 5 chickens, a dog, 3 cockatiels, and a pond full of chubby fish..there is never a dull moment. am new to the cat world as of last year, and i love them dearly..i musst have a lot of voids in my life...because i have a lot of pets..he he..I live in arizona so i also have a lot of wild animals that visit...including a cute havelina, and quail..nice to be aboard.....lindy  *


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome, lindy! Sounds like you have a busy household.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello, and welcome to catforum!


----------



## lindylu (May 7, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks for the welcome lori..like the pic.


----------



## lindylu (May 7, 2006)

*to heyhwa*

thanks for the welcome...how is it in the UK?


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Welcome, enjoy this forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Lindy


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Welcome! You'll really like it here.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  , post pics if you can! :wink: Btw, what is a havelina? :?


----------

